# Life saving Bloody Mary



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

This is for a large one 16 to 20 oz.

Good vodka, about 2 shots
Ice
Worsheishireerere Sauce, Ha Ha
Tobasco
Olive and olive juice
Tomato Juice
Salt and Pepper
Lime
Water

Large cup or glass, 2/3 of ice. pour in vodka, 3 to 4 dashes of worsterstuff, 3 to 4 tobasco dashes, a good squeeze from half a lime, salt and pepper, 2 olives and a couple of tablesppons of the juice they're in, mater juice to nearly the top. Here is the kicker, add a little water,it thins out the mater juice. You can use other salts, celery,kosher,sea, etc... What ever you like. i prefer to stay away from horseradish because of the 'cocktail sauce taste". Experiment and you'll find your preference. Cheers....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That was...*

Pretty good. I dont like Vodka, but that made a great liquid lunch.


----------

